# للبيع مخزن 360م على شارع مصطفى النحاس الرئيسى بسعر خيالى



## Waseetk_Estate (22 فبراير 2012)

للبيع مخزن 360م على شارع مصطفى النحاس الرئيسى بسعر خيالى *
مخزن 360م على شارع مصطفى النحاس الرئيسى بمدينة نصر 
عبارة عن بدروم ببوابة على الشارع الرئيسى 
السعر المطلوب 5000ج خمسة ألاف جنيه مصرى للمتر 
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
شركة وسيطك إنفراد بلا حدود
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية*​


----------

